# If my boobs don't hurt does that mean i'm NOT pregnant?



## MyFirstNoodle

:wacko:

I have had faint lines on IC tests (pics in pregnancy test gallery). My last period was 4th of feb - 18th of feb and I believe I ovulated on 26th of feb.

I have had bad trapped wind, stretching pains, headaches blah blah blah but NO sore boobs! :shrug:

I mean my chest area hurts but when I touch my boobs they are fine!!

Does that mean I'm NOT pregnant? Do your boobs have to hurt it pregnancy?

Sorry if I sound stupid :blush:

If I am pregnant (I haven't tested in almost 2 weeks because Im use to AF being late as I have PCOS) I would be around 6 weeks pregnant......my boobs would hurt by now wouldnt they??

Thanks xx:hugs:


----------



## goddess25

I have been pregnant 3 times and my boobs hurt a little but when i was preg with my son they did not hurt at all. The fact that yours don't does not mean anything, everyone has different signs and symptoms in early pregnancy!

Good Luck!


----------



## momtoboys1

I'm with goddess, everyone is different. I didn't have sore boobs till I was breast feeding with my boys.


----------



## NGRidley

they definitely do not have to

that goes with every symptom....you can be pregnant and have none, or not many of the common symptoms


----------



## AnnieB82

Hi, no way. I didn't have sore boobs with either of my pregnancy's. Maybe a little as the weeks went on, but not as an early pregnancy symptom. Dunno if it's relevant, but my boobs are quite small. Best of luck :)


----------



## MsLesley

thats very interesting reading the responses in this thread. I never asked this question before because i figured it was an obvious answer that yes..they do. I only thought that because it was always my first sign that i was before i even found out from taking a test. Im really glad to hear that it doesnt always happen in women tho...i wish i was of those lucky women! lol

myfirstnoodle...have you been to the doctors yet?


----------



## Dodgegal

My sister is about 7-8 weeks right now. She told me last night her boobs hurt so much that if OH touched them she would most likely knock him out. I told her to ask him to touch them, ;). Everyone is diffferent.


----------



## Reds05

I agree - not everyone has painful boobs when they're pregnant. My sister and SIL did but I didn't - not until I was breastfeeding.


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

MsLesley said:


> thats very interesting reading the responses in this thread. I never asked this question before because i figured it was an obvious answer that yes..they do. I only thought that because it was always my first sign that i was before i even found out from taking a test. Im really glad to hear that it doesnt always happen in women tho...i wish i was of those lucky women! lol
> 
> myfirstnoodle...have you been to the doctors yet?

Thank hun! No not yet :blush: I just moved from London to Plymouth and havent signed up to a doctors yet only because where we are now (house sharing) isnt the area I want to stay in! I will do another test soon...if not I will have to sign up to a doctors and get sorted xx


----------



## amanda12876

My boobs started off being sore and now they really aren't.


----------

